# Tortoise Sweaters?



## Versace (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you approve of sweaters / turtle toppers for your tortoise? Why or why not?


Personally, I love them. Jasper has several for every occasion and he quite likes them. I don’t ever keep them on for more than 20 minutes at a time, and only use them a few times a month, but they’re cute and he seems to like them. I’m interested to see what everyone else thinks






These are just a few of Jasper’s that I got on Etsy


----------



## Bambam1989 (Feb 3, 2018)

I think it's fine to put an outfit on for a quick photo. I think it becomes a "not ok!" If you expect the tort to wear it for any amount of time.. opinion has been given! Muahaha


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2018)

I agree with Bambam1989


----------



## Destben (Feb 3, 2018)

They are freaking adorable!!! But like you it would probably just be on long enough for a couple photos.


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't really like them. I feel like my Spunky would get super stressed when I'm putting it on, and it might even bother him afterwards. I do think they're cute, so maybe one or two pics would be fine but I wouldn't do it personally.


----------



## RoseLynn (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh, yes. I think they’re a fine occasional thing. It also depends on your tortoise’s temperament and personality. Definitely a personal decision, I’d say.. but Jasper is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 6, 2018)

I can't imagine your tortoise would actually like them. I think he probably doesn't notice them. They do look very cute, though. Charlie's favorite article of clothing is a coat of mud.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 7, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> I can't imagine your tortoise would actually like them. I think he probably doesn't notice them. They do look very cute, though. Charlie's favorite article of clothing is a coat of mud.


Any pics of Charlie in the latest tortoise mud fashion styles? [emoji16]


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 8, 2018)

vladimir said:


> Any pics of Charlie in the latest tortoise mud fashion styles? [emoji16]


----------



## Loohan (Feb 8, 2018)

Every time i see a pic of one, i think "how tasteless".


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Feb 18, 2018)

I love tortoise sweaters! My tortoise loves them


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2018)

Hayes Johnson said:


> I love tortoise sweaters! My tortoise loves them


Just curious - how can you tell he loves them?


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Apr 8, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Just curious - how can you tell he loves them?



Because when I put it on the ground he crawls right to it and he sticks out his neck when it is on him


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Apr 9, 2018)

I still say they are fine. Any owner dumb enough to leave them on long enough for them to interfere with their absorption of heat/uvb has a tort with much bigger problems. That would be the same owner who feeds them iceberg lettuce and a ton of fruit with a 20 gallon tank.

Check this one out...even as a guy, I can't help the word "awww".

https://www.etsy.com/listing/539366...ch_query=tortoise sweater&ref=sr_gallery-1-33


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 9, 2018)

Hayes Johnson said:


> Because when I put it on the ground he crawls right to it and he sticks out his neck when it is on him


Is it possible rather than loving it, maybe he thinks you're setting down something edible. Since he associates you with putting food down for him.


----------



## EdMurphy (Apr 9, 2018)

I think their hilarious, I love seeing the pictures.
If you think he enjoys it and that makes you happy then go with it.
Just don't over do it.


----------



## Deedledee (Apr 9, 2018)

Versace said:


> Do you approve of sweaters / turtle toppers for your tortoise? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> Personally, I love them. Jasper has several for every occasion and he quite likes them. I don’t ever keep them on for more than 20 minutes at a time, and only use them a few times a month, but they’re cute and he seems to like them. I’m interested to see what everyone else thinks
> ...




Awww, how cute!!! My Ernie has a few of them, she doesn't mind them, but she's only got them on for a few mins for photo ops, then I take them off her.


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Apr 28, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Is it possible rather than loving it, maybe he thinks you're setting down something edible. Since he associates you with putting food down for him.



Why would he want to eat a mushroom?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 28, 2018)

Hayes Johnson said:


> Why would he want to eat a mushroom?


The other day I was wiping out my tortoises enclosure with a damp washcloth. Just then my parents came over and I dropped everything to put the dog in the kennel so he would not jump on them. When I went back to what I was doing I did not realize I left the washcloth in his enclosure. He was trying to eat the washcloth. Why would he try to eat the washcloth? I think they're just curious...


----------



## vladimir (Apr 29, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> The other day I was wiping out my tortoises enclosure with a damp washcloth. Just then my parents came over and I dropped everything to put the dog in the kennel so he would not jump on them. When I went back to what I was doing I did not realize I left the washcloth in his enclosure. He was trying to eat the washcloth. Why would he try to eat the washcloth? I think they're just curious...


One time I was holding Vlad in my lap when he was about 5 pounds and he took a taste if my t-shirt [emoji16]


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 29, 2018)

Cute definitely but I don’t do animal/reptile clothes personally. I just find it a little strange and unnecessary. People around here dress their “designer” mini mutts constantly and I can’t even fathom having that amount of time. Clothes on my tortoise will never happen. He has a shell we’re good over here but I do love your pics. Very cute if it’s not a regular thing and s/he isn’t bothered though.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 30, 2018)

vladimir said:


> One time I was holding Vlad in my lap when he was about 5 pounds and he took a taste if my t-shirt [emoji16]


There so funny, the T in T-shirt must stand for tasty.


----------



## tgirl23 (May 1, 2018)

I think they are super cute! I would do it for a quick photo op if my tortoise didn't seem to mind.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 5, 2018)

The world's cutest Alabama fan.


----------



## Russian Pebbles (Jun 5, 2018)

Where do you get then


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 5, 2018)

Russian Pebbles said:


> Where do you get then



I got mine from etsy.com

Just do a search for "tortoise sweater"....they have at least a dozen different kinds, including a turkey lol.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 5, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> I got mine from etsy.com
> 
> Just do a search for "tortoise sweater"....they have at least a dozen different kinds, including a turkey lol.


Y’all are crazy lol


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 5, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Y’all are crazy lol



Come on Danielle you KNOW those are cute lol...the turkey had me in stitches.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 5, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> Come on Danielle you KNOW those are cute lol...the turkey had me in stitches.


They’re cute just wild lol. I am the one who thinks dog clothes are weird and cats....nope. I think it’s cute but not happening here.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 5, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> They’re cute just wild lol. I am the one who thinks dog clothes are weird and cats....nope. I think it’s cute but not happening here.



It IS odd for me to beat the drum for them because I hate to see a poor cat or dog in a silly costume lol. I guess it has to be MY pet before I understand? I dunno lol.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 5, 2018)

I guess I'd rather see a tortoise wearing a sweater vs the chihuahuas I see people cramming into designer purses.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 5, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I guess I'd rather see a tortoise wearing a sweater vs the chihuahuas I see people cramming into designer purses.



Ah the Paris Hilton maneuver....you watch south park? They had a brilliant episode about how every chihuahua she owned committed suicide lol. And without copying you I NEVER would have spelled chihuahua right haha.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 5, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> Ah the Paris Hilton maneuver....you watch south park? They had a brilliant episode about how every chihuahua she owned committed suicide lol. And without copying you I NEVER would have spelled chihuahua right haha.


LOL, yeah I saw that episode. South Park is my guilty pleasure. I cheated, I used Google Talk to Text.


----------



## Melis (Jun 5, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I guess I'd rather see a tortoise wearing a sweater vs the chihuahuas I see people cramming into designer purses.


@Jay Bagley !!! We always “like” each other’s posts on here, but I must let you know...I am that person!!! Lolol
This pic showed up on my Timehop the other day, but I am still the same way 8 years later. They are my children! (I hope we can still be tfo friends...lolol)


----------



## Melis (Jun 5, 2018)

Ps I think the tort sweaters are super cute for photo ops!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 5, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 241033
> 
> @Jay Bagley !!! We always “like” each other’s posts on here, but I must let you know...I am that person!!! Lolol
> This pic showed up on my Timehop the other day, but I am still the same way 8 years later. They are my children! (I hope we can still be tfo friends...lolol)


Your dogs are absolutely adorable. I don't have anything against anyone who puts a tortoise in a sweater, I just know mine would pee and poop all over me before I had it on LOL. I know what you mean about being like your kids, I feel the same way about my dog. My daughter did the same thing when our dog Chase was a puppy, in her purse or backpack and away they went.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Your dogs are absolutely adorable. I don't have anything against anyone who puts a tortoise in a sweater, I just know mine would pee and poop all over me before I had it on LOL. I know what you mean about being like your kids, I feel the same way about my dog. My daughter did the same thing when our dog Chase was a puppy, in her purse or backpack and away they went.



One post From Melis of her dogs and we both have to pull our foot out of our mouths lol.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 6, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> One post From Melis of her dogs and we both have to pull our foot out of our mouths lol.


Yeah... As soon as I saw the picture of her cute little dogs, it was like trying to pull my Nike out of my mouth sideways.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 6, 2018)

Check this one out....if I ever get married, so HELP me this will be what my best man looks like haha.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/553927...ch_query=tortoise sweater&ref=sr_gallery-1-22


----------



## rjamesbeasley (Jun 21, 2018)

Look up therapy tortoise on Google, literally the first option is about a tortoise named wasabi, but I wouldn't put one on Merlin.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 21, 2018)

My tortoise seems like he hates me enough as it is, I could only imagine the grimace I would get if I dressed him up....


----------



## Gamera the Marginated (Jun 24, 2018)

I think they are great; I wanted to use it to help "track him; I have had 2 (Shark fin and Stegosaurus). just a heads up for any other marginated owners; due to the shape of the shell Gamera will escape it in 2 minutes. SO he gets hats... lol my wife has hats for him... no wonder he punishes me


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Jun 26, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> I got mine from etsy.com
> 
> Just do a search for "tortoise sweater"....they have at least a dozen different kinds, including a turkey lol.



That’s where I got mine too


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Versace said:


> Do you approve of sweaters / turtle toppers for your tortoise? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> Personally, I love them. Jasper has several for every occasion and he quite likes them. I don’t ever keep them on for more than 20 minutes at a time, and only use them a few times a month, but they’re cute and he seems to like them. I’m interested to see what everyone else thinks
> ...


Oh my gosh how adorable! I don't find anything wrong with them for a photo session. If people can dress up their dogs and dye their fur funky colors, then why not put a sweater on a tortoise?


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 21, 2018)

It's fun for sure as long as it's just for a "photoshoot"...leave it on too long and the tortoise may start to think he is "somebody" - lol!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> View attachment 229781


Oh he's simply gorgeous! God bless.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> The world's cutest Alabama fan.
> View attachment 241006


Adorable!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 21, 2018)

I would only do it to take a couple of photos. Suppose it irritated the tort? That's the last hing I'd want to do.

But on the other hand the pics are great. Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Gillian Moore said:


> I would only do it to take a couple of photos. Suppose it irritated the tort? That's the last hing I'd want to do.
> 
> But on the other hand the pics are great. Thanks a lot for posting.



The only irritation it can cause is the tort not liking me putting it on since it touches only the shell. But you're right, I have not used it since taking photos and it will never stay on long.


----------

